# Could sit down and CRY! Advice needed



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

I am so upset I could just sit down and CRY! 

I found out about the TIVO lifetime subscription deal yesterday on FW. Of course I ran out and bought one at Target. Managed to get the last 80 hour for $199.00 (rebate $150)! I came home, went on to the Tivo site and called the number to activate in time. I called at 6:31PM (Pacific Time) and got the voice message that said they were closed for the holidays and that I could go online and activate. I went back to the TIVO web site but couldn't find the lifetime deal. A poster on the other site said he waited over 20 minutes to get through on the phone, so I kept trying! So I called back and again got the recording that they were closed. I posted on the FW that I got the recording and people said that maybe they closed early for the holiday. 

This morning I had a private message from someone that said to call today and talk to a supervisor! I called the number they gave me, got through, explained what happened yesterday. The woman in CS gave me a case number and told me to hold on. She connected me with a supervisor named Mike who told me that they did not close early last night and that the lifetime subscription deal ended the 14th and there was NO WAY he was giving it to me!. I told him I would send him my cell phone records, he said he didn't care! I am just so upset! 

If anyone can suggest what else I can do, or whom else I might be able to talk to, please -----I'm all ears! Thanks!


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Just return it, and get your money back.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

Your probably going to be out of luck. They already extended the deadline by one month. Somebody's always gotta be the first one that get's the big NO, and unfortunately it might be you. If I were you I'd return the box to Target and buy a lifetimed unit on ebay. You can also buy the lifetime gift cards on ebay, but the last one I saw went for $560.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Send a Private Message to user TiVoOpsMgr here.

TiVo stated their call center would be open until 8pm PT on 4/15/2006 -- they should honor that.


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

Oh well.....

Someone was nice enough to point out what I did worng. When I got home with my new TIVO I went online to find the number to call for activation. When I went into the activation area they didn't have the lifetime offer so i went back to the front page and saw the BUY TIVO and thought I had to BUY the TIVO SERVICE since I only had the box ---So, I called the phone number listed there and got the recording. I figured they might be getting hit hard, so I waited and called again.

OK, so now most of you are laughing at my stupidity, but you're all TIVO users and understand the process. For someone who doesn't understand the site can be confusing. The person who wrote to tell me what I had done wrong had also made the the same mistake!

At this point I'll return the unit to Target and get my money back. I can't afford the ones being sold on eBay. 

Thanks for your help.........


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Just return it, and get your money back.


If TiVo is unable/unwilling to do anything for you, I would either try to see if anyone have lifetime gift cards for sale or used Series 2 TiVos w/lifetime on them for sale.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Go with a Comcast or Direct TV DVR, it's WAY cheaper than $12.95 per month.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

robbins said:


> Go with a Comcast or Direct TV DVR, it's WAY cheaper than $12.95 per month.


With regards to Comcast:
- You're assuming he lives in an area where Comcast is his cable provider. I know of many people in the west coast where that's not true.
- You're assuming it's cheaper. When I lived in Bellevue, WA, it cost a LOT more than $12.95/mo extra to just get a cable box w/digitial cable box. There were no cable co PVRs at the time.
- Even if he's got Comcast, who knows what box and software they'll provide him? See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293649&highlight=screenshots for what I'm talking about. It looks like Comcast is deploying at minimum MSTV from Microsoft in the Seattle/Spokane area, iGuide from TV Guide/Gemstar and SARA (from Scientific Atlanta). YMMV w/each of them.

With regards to DirecTV, since they aren't selling standard def DirecTivos, he'll receive an R15 [pretty poor from my playing around with it at CES] otherwise he'll have to hunt for DirecTivos.


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

At this point I feel like I have nothing else to lose and I would like to send a private message to the TIVoOpsMgr. How do I do that? I called the number I thought I was supposed to call!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

dumbusername said:


> At this point I feel like I have nothing else to lose and I would like to send a private message to the TIVoOpsMgr. How do I do that? I called the number I thought I was supposed to call!


IIRC, you can't PM TiVoOpsMgr, but you can email him directly. Do a search for his user name and I believe his sig has his Tivo email address.

Good luck.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Dumbusername,

I can totally sympathize with what happened to you. You tried, but this happened due to an unfortunate series of circumstances.

Don't return the box to Target just yet. As others have mentioned, try contacting "TiVoOpsMgr", Stephen, via email. I searched and found his information from his signature in a different thread:

- E. Stephen Mack, Director of Service Operations at TiVo ([email protected])

Not guaranteeing that anything can be done, but from my years here on the TiVo forums, I have found that TiVoOpsMgr and TiVoPony have been very helpful to the TiVo customers who post here.

It's worth a shot. You still have plenty of time to return to Target if this doesn't work out.


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

To All, 

Thanks for all the understanding, information and support! I have sent Stephen an email explaining what has happened. It was a much longer email than I had intended! I know that for many of you the thought of paying $500 for a TIVO with lifetime subscription on ebay is no big economic deal. But as a Special Education teacher that's a BUNCH of money for me! 

I hope it all works out and so I can become an active Tivo user and supporter! 

Cheers, 

KC


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Funny that TiVo picked April 15th as their deadline. Even the IRS weren't strict on that deadline, seeing as how it was a Saturday...before a Holiday. And why couldn't TiVo send a message to the TiVos of folks who didn't have Lifetime to let them know that the option was being taken away by a certain date? TiVo should dispose of it's current business model along with Lifetime.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bidger said:


> Funny that TiVo picked April 15th as their deadline. Even the IRS weren't strict on that deadline, seeing as how it was a Saturday...before a Holiday. And why couldn't TiVo send a message to the TiVos of folks who didn't have Lifetime to let them know that the option was being taken away by a certain date? TiVo should dispose of it's current business model along with Lifetime.


Actually, Tivo picked MARCH 15th as the deadline and announced it a week earlier.
Tivo didn't have to give ANY notice at that time, but they did it anyway. Then they extended the deadline for a MONTH.

If they wanted to stop, there had to be a FINAL day. As long as the call centers were open on Saturday when they were supposed to be and callers weren't turned away, I don't see any problem with how Tivo handled this.

As for sending a message to current subscribers, I can understand why they didn't do it, but it wouldn't have helped the OP anyway ....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> As long as the call centers were open on Saturday when they were supposed to be and callers weren't turned away, I don't see any problem with how Tivo handled this.


Well, according to the original post in this thread, that's the problem -- the caller got a recording that the center was closed for the holidays when it was clearly earlier than what TiVo identified as the closing time and end of the ability to purchase lifetime.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

As I wrote to you earlier OP, if this is something you really want then exhaust all alternatives, it certainly can't hurt. If it is not worth it to you then return the box. Give it your best try!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

dumbusername said:


> I can't afford the ones being sold on eBay.


Considering that you were planning on spending $299 after paying retail for the box, ebay prices aren't that much different if at all Bid as much as you can afford and you'll probably win an auction sooner than you think.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Well, according to the original post in this thread, that's the problem -- the caller got a recording that the center was closed for the holidays when it was clearly earlier than what TiVo identified as the closing time and end of the ability to purchase lifetime.


OP called the wrong number. The Customer Service was open on Saturday.
anyhow all that is left now is TiVoOpsMgr which is what the OP is trying.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Having two phone numbers on the website is confusing and the "right" number is harder to find. TiVo might consider cutting the lady some slack. It would be great publicity, at least on these Forums, and would further enhance TiVo's "we're all in this together" corporate image.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo Troll said:


> TiVo might consider cutting this guy some slack. It would be great publicity, at least on these Forums, and would further enhance TiVo's "we're all in this together" corporate image.


They have a history of making things right here. :up: I don't know why it would be any different this time. And if it is, he'll return the box - no big deal.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

Would it kill TiVo to cut this person a break, seeing as they obviously made a good faith effort? How much more money would they lose from 1 lifetime sub? Just take it from the $73mil they are getting from Echostar.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

zoma4 said:


> Would it kill TiVo to cut this person a break, seeing as they obviously made a good faith effort? How much more money would they lose from 1 lifetime sub? Just take it from the $73mil they are getting from Echostar.


It's unfortunate that this has happened, but I could understand if TiVo went either way on it. If they are cutting lifetimes out there has to be a deadline, but on the otherhand making exceptions for those few that have a good story doesn't cost them much in the long run.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok,

I'll vote that Tivo give the guy a break and sell him the lifetime this one time.


Jason


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the positive feedback and support. When they call this a "community" they are not kidding! I've not heard back from Stephen Mack, TIVO Ops Manager. I sent him an email yesterday, but I'm sure this guy is busier than g*d. I do understand that the more time that passes the less likely I am to have this resolved in my favor. 

It's still great to hear all the positive things people have to say about Tivo and how they treat their customers. It does make me want to be an active part of the TIVO community that much more! 

Also, for the people who mentioned that the phone numbers on Tivo can be confusing. I really appreciate that. I've been feeling like a real idiot which, as a Special Education teacher is not very good for my very deflated ego!  

Cheers,

KC


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> Dumbusername,
> 
> Not guaranteeing that anything can be done, but from my years here on the TiVo forums, I have found that TiVoOpsMgr and TiVoPony have been very helpful to the TiVo customers who post here.


Don't forget about TiVoJerry, who is also extremely helpful. He actually would be helpful to the OP since his posts usually revolve around customer service/operations. If you have not heard back yet from TiVoOpsMgr, try Private Messaging TivoJerry.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry for the delay in replying -- I get hundreds of e-mails a day and it took me a while to find this one.

We'll contact KC and work out her situation.

By the way, Jerry's beat is more technical support and my area of expertise is activations and operations. But Jerry is in the customer support team while I'm in the service operations team.


----------



## MoneyMINTR (Oct 8, 2000)

nice!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> I get hundreds of e-mails a day and it took me a while to find this one.


We do have to get you a better spam filter.


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

To ALL, 

YIPPEEEEE!!! *doing cartwheels in the hallway...OUCH, I can't do cartwheels!* 

Thanks to Stephen, a very understanding OPs Mgr, and the encouraging members of this Community I will soon be the proud Mom of a new 80 hour Tivo with Lifetime Sub! 

TIVO - Great products from a great company! 

Drinks are on me! 

Cheers, 

KC 

P.S. The "drinks" are 4 oz milks from the school cafeteria, but they're cold and some are chocolate!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dumbusername said:


> P.S. The "drinks" are 4 oz milks from the school cafeteria, but they're cold and some are chocolate!


quick dibs on the chocolate 

Glad it worked out for you, make sure to share the love welling up with your students tomorrow. :up:


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)




----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll take an order of white milk please. I tried chocolate milk once when I was 8 years old, and HATED it. Then, when I was 20 years old at college, I accidentally hit the chocolate milk button on a vending machine. Not wanting to waste my money, I figured that after 12 years, maybe my tastes have changed. So I tried drinking it. Still HORRIBLE. I'm now 45 years old, and that was the last time I tasted chocolate milk, and AFAIK, the last time I ever will.

But white milk is yummy.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW, welcome to the lifetimers club. I own two lifetime TiVos. (one activated as a result of the recent announcements/warnings of the death of lifetime.)

Maybe one day we'll be a coveted bunch of people.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I love a story with a happy ending. I'm glad that everything worked out for you!

TiVo is one of the few consumer products I know of where some of the company's actual employees take the time to read and post on their own product's forums and interact with the consumers who own their stuff. And considering that the TiVo Community Forums aren't officially TiVo's own forums, I think it's dang nice that they do. 

In today's world it's personal touches like this that differentiate a business from its competitors, and it's probably the #1 thing I admire about TiVo. You can't always make every customer happy every time, but I for one will always appreciate the effort.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Guess my prediction was correct? "... but he seems like a pretty stand up guy, and after finding out the contradiction he'll do the right thing if he can". Even if it may take a little work, knew u'd get it.
Happy for ya - Enjoy!


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

So much demand for the white milk! Who knew! I LOVE the chocolate milk. My parents wouldn't let me drink it when I was a kid. It was more of a rare "treat". I love the fact that it's so much thicker than the stuff you make at home. Please don't feel the need to tell me what chemical compound they use to make it taste thicker. This is one balloon Id prefer not to have burst. 

Boy, this site is HUGE! I'm not even half way through the TIVO FAQ's and am more confused, and I haven't even opened the box yet! This is going to be so much fun....isn't it? 

I have a feeling that the installation process will require something a little stronger, like a martini! 2 olives please!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Pace urself, this site is addictive!
After going thru the FAQ's, and getting urself set up just right, read "Advice from a veteran to a newbie" sticky. It really helps w/ setting up season passes (SP) and wishlists (WL)


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

The Tivo Folks that frequent this board are 100% a class act.......always willing to help us and go the extra step for us. We are very fortunate. Thanks to all the Tivo guys.

Budda


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I've had a lot of technical questions answered here, that have helped me quite a bit in my real life. Anywhere from upgrading my TiVo (complicated, but they coached me every step of the way until it was done), to repairing my handsoap dispenser.

Oh, and I don't think I'd've had as much success picking the right universal remote if it weren't for Edmund, the remote guru.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Tim,
Sorry to go off topic - but what remote did you go for? There is a Harmony 676 deal so I jumped on it - but I'm scurrred ...


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

I wish more TiVoOpsMgrs were out there. 

He has shown to be willing to follow the spirit of the rules, rather than the letter.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Stylin said:


> Tim,
> Sorry to go off topic - but what remote did you go for? There is a Harmony 676 deal so I jumped on it - but I'm scurrred ...


I'm pretty sure I bought the 'one for all' URC-8820 remote. The Harmony's seemed too expensive to me, so that's why I didn't get it. I bought mine from buy.com for really cheap. I see they've got it now for $11.99 plus shipping.

http://www.ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC8820

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=90144585&loc=111&sp=1

(IIRC, the shipping isn't very expensive.)

The features I needed were, to control up to 8 devices, and have programmable features (i.e. a learning remote). Also, it has built in macro keys which are handy. Also, if there's a key on your original remote you're having trouble getting the URC-8820 to learn, you can use what's called 'advance codes' to teach it. Instead of going through the learning routine, you just type in a 5 digit number to teach it. Edmund in the help forum has a list of advance codes for just about any button on any device. For example, I wanted the DVD eject button to work, and the TiVo thumbs up button to work, and after I told him what brand of DVD player and what brand of TiVo I had, he told me the codes I needed.

Of course, I understand the Harmonies have fancy features like docking stations, and interfaces with your computer.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks Tim,
I already jumped on the Harmony deal, but If I don't like it (I prefer simple to tech) I'll give it to my Dad, and look into the URC-8820.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

KC, congrats on getting this worked out!

Joe


----------



## Scarpad (Dec 7, 2000)

robbins said:


> Go with a Comcast or Direct TV DVR, it's WAY cheaper than $12.95 per month.


my Comcast DVR cost me $15 a month they figure it as $9 for the HD Box and about $6 for the DVR Service. And it's no where near a Tivo. Yes it has Dual tuner and can do HD but the guide isn't great and the unit cancels recordings on me all the time to record duplicate showings. Even thou I've told it to do first run only. I dumped my Lifetime Tivo, but I'd reup as soon as Tivo can do HD off cable, with a sizable Hard Drive (More than the crappy 15 hours Comcast offeres)


----------



## freak2532 (Apr 14, 2006)

Support like this is what made me pick TiVo for my first DVR instead of my local cable company (which is an extra $35/monthly). Gotta love the community and TiVo Support!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Any chocolate milk left?


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

ashu said:


> Any chocolate milk left?


*crossing fingers behind my back*

Nope............


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi All,

Latest update........my lifetime sub will kick in tomorrow!!! 

Now, all I have to do is:
- figure out what wireless adpater I need 
- figure out where to buy the adapter
- figure out how the heck to use the adapter
- figure out how to hook this baby up with my cable box 
- figure out all the stuff I don't even know that I need to figure out yet!

 

And....of course I've been reading the FAQ's otherwise I wouldn't even know I could use an adapter! 

So much to learn.....so little time!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dumbusername said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Latest update........my lifetime sub will kick in tomorrow!!!
> 
> ...


the wireless adapter aprt is easy. TiVo has one specifically tweaked to use with a TiVo. Accept no substitutes.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=295997

TiVo wireless adapter seen at retail
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=295493


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

The Tivo branded wireless adapter is availble at CompUSA. I checked out my local one on Wednesday and it was there. Online @ buy.com, Amazon, eBay.

Enjoy!


----------



## dumbusername (Sep 8, 2002)

Gee...........got all excited, checked for a Tivo adapter on the CompUSA website, drove over and -------they looked at me like I was crazy. Even the guy in charge of stocking the shelves said he never heard of the product! 

After some discussion among the salespeople, I suggested they look online at their company website to become familiar with what they were looking for. The site showed they had the product in stock at their store. To make a long story short --- they never found the product. So, I'm back home and will try another CompUSA tomorrow. 

At least now I've learned to CALL the store and ask them to go and GET the product from the shelf before I'll burn my valuable gas!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I've had one TiVo for 3 years, and another for 2, but I confess that I've never bothered to get an adapter. I just have both plugged into our phone lines.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dumbusername said:


> Gee...........got all excited, checked for a Tivo adapter on the CompUSA website, drove over and -------they looked at me like I was crazy. Even the guy in charge of stocking the shelves said he never heard of the product!
> 
> After some discussion among the salespeople, I suggested they look online at their company website to become familiar with what they were looking for. The site showed they had the product in stock at their store. To make a long story short --- they never found the product. So, I'm back home and will try another CompUSA tomorrow.
> 
> At least now I've learned to CALL the store and ask them to go and GET the product from the shelf before I'll burn my valuable gas!


If it shows up in stock on line, just place the order online and go to the store and pick it up - you'd be amazed at how many times they can't find a product on the shelves, but it shows up for an online order.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Just buy direct from TiVo low shipping cost and they will combine shipping for more than one. It only takes a few days to get and no gas at $3.50 a gallon


----------

